# Welche Klasse würdet Ihr in Diablo 3 spielen?



## Launethil (14. Juli 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur Klassen-Umfrage zu Diablo 3.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema dieser Umfrage:*
Welche Klasse würdet Ihr gerne in Diablo 3 spielen? Wählen könnt Ihr aus allen bisherigen Helden der Diablo-Reihe und den WoW-Klassen. Falls Euch noch ein ganz anderer Charakter einfällt, postet Eure Idee einfach in diesem Thread.


Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Staaken (14. Juli 2008)

Erster =D

Und zur Frage: Ganz klar Hexendoktor.


----------



## silverbatjr (14. Juli 2008)

2ter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Paladin natürlich oder Todesritter falls es eins kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (14. Juli 2008)

ich würde einen Bösen Nekromanten Spielen


----------



## Thunderwolf (14. Juli 2008)

Na ein Barabar zock ich gibt nix besseres ^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2008)

Ganz klar: Barbar, aber was der Todesritter in Diablo zu tun hat weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Sempai02 (14. Juli 2008)

Ich will einen Anhänger von Rathma spielen,leider übernimmt der Hexendoktor anscheinend diese Funktion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (14. Juli 2008)

Wenn meine Pala wieder smiten kann eindeutig Paladin xD


----------



## Firun (14. Juli 2008)

Ganz Necro, Corpse Explosion  BÄM BÄM  !!!!11!!!!!  xD


----------



## Eagle Wraith (14. Juli 2008)

Drei Worte:
Skelette
Skelett-Magier
Kadaverexplosion.

Noch Fragen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxX Shade XxX (14. Juli 2008)

Hab zwar in D2 Pala gezockt aber:


In Guild Wars en Nekro gezockt, In Titan Quest en Nekro gezockt und spiele ab und zu ma en HExer in WoW und muss sagen Nekro in GW und in TW machen so viel spass also D3 komm bitte schnell


----------



## Dare.CH (14. Juli 2008)

Das ist doch klar, Assasine! Warum? Leise in denn dunkeln Welten von Diabolo pirschen und dann blitzschnell angreifen! Das ist doch ein Traum, nur sollte man die Taschenlampe nicht vergessen!

MFG DARE


----------



## m0rg0th (14. Juli 2008)

Todesritter wär was tolles, so richtig draufhaun und trotzdem noch ein paar böse spells casten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Williwilson (14. Juli 2008)

Nekro, was sonst? ^^


----------



## ThomasO (14. Juli 2008)

Wenn, dann Amazone.

Allerdings interessiert mich Sacred 2 (Seraphim) eher als Diablo 3 .


----------



## Jerremix (15. Juli 2008)

Pala 4 ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheCampor (15. Juli 2008)

Ich würde Jäger zocken weil ich den auch in WoW zock^^


----------



## Kahadan (15. Juli 2008)

Kurz und knapp:
Druide


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

In WoW Hexer und in Diablo 3 Hexer. Böse bis aufs Blut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (15. Juli 2008)

*Nichts geht über fallen legen, fallen legen, lalala*
Ich mag die Assasine einfach zu sehr.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (15. Juli 2008)

In D2 und WoW habe ich so viele Klassen ausgetestet und musste immer wieder feststellen, das es für mich es nur die eine wahre Klasse gibt: Krieger. (Mit dem 

Wenn es so wie in D2 ist, dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ich einen Babaren spielen werde.


----------



## Alexey22 (15. Juli 2008)

pff MAGIER RULLEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (15. Juli 2008)

Ganz klar: Barbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab schon in Diablo 2 den Barbar gespielt, bzw. spiele gerade wieder einen Barbar im Hardcore-Modus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen Todesritter in Diablo kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, aber Blizz könnte eine Klasse vorstellen die sich (wie der Todesritter) von seinen eigentlichen Herrscher, also vom Bösen, abwendet.
*ein Aufschrei geht durch die Community*


----------



## MaraxuS (15. Juli 2008)

Es gab zu Diablo1 eine Erweiterung namens Hellfire, wo man einen Mönch (Monk) spielen konnte. Der ist gar nicht mit aufgeführt.
Ebensowenig die Bardin, die man durch einen kleinen "Patch" freischalten konnte. Dies war übrigens damals die erste Dual Wield-Klasse in einem Blizzard-Spiel...und meine Lieblingsklasse in D1.
(Das Hellfire nicht von Blizzard war, ist mir bekannt. Ist dennoch eine offizielle Erweiterung gewesen.)

Das der Necromancer kommt, kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen, da er dem Hexendoktor sehr sehr ähnlich ist und bei "nur" 5 Klassen damit die Auswahl an Archetypen zu gering wäre.

Ich werde wohl am ehesten eine Supporter-Klasse spielen..in D2LoD waren der Pala und der Drui meine Favoriten..aufgrund der Auren (und Geister).


----------



## Tja (15. Juli 2008)

Nekromant


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

Ne Assa, wie früher ! Das mit den Blitzfallen war einfach super ^^


----------



## Zerp (15. Juli 2008)

Tottesritter mal was neues testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shagráth (16. Juli 2008)

Moin erstmal hat Blizzard nich gesagt das es nur 5 geben wird???

Lg shaggy


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2008)

assasine und necro.
seit wann kommen prieseter,todesritter,schamanen?!


----------



## Scyphus (16. Juli 2008)

nekromant wurde doch durch den hexendoktor ersetzt??.. sprich untote beschwören etc
aber ich würd auch widda den nekro/hexendoktor spielen.. oder den druiden


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> assasine und necro.
> seit wann kommen prieseter,todesritter,schamanen?!



Ich hab mal gehört lesen bildet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Das Thema dieser Umfrage:
> Welche Klasse würdet Ihr gerne in Diablo 3 spielen? Wählen könnt Ihr aus allen *bisherigen *Helden der Diablo-Reihe *und den WoW-Klassen*. Falls Euch noch ein ganz anderer Charakter einfällt, postet Eure Idee einfach in diesem Thread.


----------

